# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  [White Rabbit] Recherche 2 FA lapins sur toute la France

## White Rabbit

Bonjour,


l'association White Rabbit est à la recherche de familles d'accueil (FA) sur toute la France pour pouvoir réhabiliter dès que possible deux lapines de laboratoire. Elles ont besoin de vous pour apprendre à vivre en famille en attendant de trouver des adoptants.


Pour plus de détails sur le rôle des familles au sein de l'asso, vous pouvez consulter cette page sur notre site internet: Devenir famille d'accueil
Si vous souhaitez en accueillir une chez vous, merci de remplir le formulaire de candidature FA!


Pour plus de renseignements, l'équipe dédiée à la réhabilitation des lapins au sein de l'association vous répondra si vous lui écrivez à cette adresse: fa@white-rabbit.org.



_(photo d'illustration d'un lapin d'une sortie précédente; Mochi, en FA)_

----------

